# table top finish



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

After a dinner out with my wife she commented on the finish on a bench outside the restaurant and would like it on a coffee table we have. The finnish is clear and looks about 1/4 inch deep with no air bubbles and very smooth. Can you tell me how this is done?:help:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like a poured epoxy. I have seen them on restaurant tables. Others might have more details as to the finish.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy Jim.. welcome to the community...

A finish as you describe "1/4"" almost has to be an epoxy based top coat. I've used the product below a few times with excellent results. 

System Three: Projects: Bartop Coating with MirrorCoat


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like epoxy coating.

http://youtu.be/kGxVikwTK1A

MAX EPOXY TABLE TOP THICK COATINGS APPLICATION DEMONSTRATION.wmv - YouTube

How to - Epoxy resin bar top crystal clear glaze coat - YouTube

http://youtu.be/-37FeNedGd0

http://youtu.be/sSWFOXn60QU


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mylar by the yard is found at fiberglass supply.

Mylar is used to impart a mirror finish to the resin. It is laid on top of the resin and then peeled off when all is cured.

If you find it at a fiberglass supply, ask more about its use in a resin project.
My knowledge is sketchy as I have never done a resin project.


----------



## jimward5 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for the information, that's what makes this forum great.


----------



## Palo Verde (Jul 12, 2012)

*Aristrocrat/Polytex Liquid Glass*



jimward5 said:


> After a dinner out with my wife she commented on the finish on a bench outside the restaurant and would like it on a coffee table we have. The finnish is clear and looks about 1/4 inch deep with no air bubbles and very smooth. Can you tell me how this is done?:help:


Aristrocrat/Polytex Liquid Glass is a crystal clear polymer coating. I have not used it yet I ran across it when I was looking for a source of polyester casting resin. I have an oak table which badly needs refinishing. So when I saw the table top and read the specs and info on their polytex I immediately placed that on the top of things to do. I am very anxious to get to that project. Delvies is very easy to work with, great customer service.
Here is the link (delviesplastics.com/mm5/merchant.mvc) Since I don’t have ten posts yet you will have to copy the link and paste it into your browser.:moil:


----------



## ayesha irshad (Dec 3, 2012)

as far i am getting it, you are talking about fiber glass.....


----------

